# Scroll Saw Blade Moving in a Circle as Well as Up and Down.



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Greetings and salutations LumberJocks 8>)

I've been having an issue for the last year or so with my Craftsman 16" Single-Speed Scroll Saw. The blade, in addition to moving up and down, also moves in a circular motion when looking at it from the front. This causes a lot of vibration and the cut line to be 3x as wide as the blade.

I'd appreciate any help you could offer on this, my scroll saw does too 8>)

Thanks!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

No expert, but the first thing I would check is linkages and bearings to see if something is worn or loose.

Don't know how the C'man design, but in my DeWalt I discovered a broken screw.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i went through two craftsman 16" vs scrollsaws. the bushings for the upper and lower control arms wore out rather quick causing all kinds of problems for me.with blade tension off, mive the arms side to side. there should be very little movement. the first one i replaced the bushings with some i found locally, but then ran into other problems with it.
the second one i didnt even bother since it was given to me and i just upgraded to an excaliber.
you may want to consider upgrading to a better saw. it was quite a hassle replacing the bushings.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Replacing the entire saw really isn't an option right now, however, repairing it is. I'm okay with it being a hassle as long as it's possible, I'm patent… Sometimes 8>) There's about a quarter of an inch of play in both of the arms. Are the bushings accessed by removing the small plate on the back left of the saw?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

It would be easier to help if we knew the exact model you have.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Right, I always forget he important details  As you can see, the tag with the model number has broken off right where it says "model number". Isn't that just a bit annoying. Here's a picture of the entire saw, hope that helps


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

can ya gget a side shot so i can see where the arn bushings would be?


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Well, first off I have to say that I'm amazed you don't even know the model number - since it's your saw and you have had it for at least a year, based on your original post. That is the first thing anyone should do when they get a machine, if for no other reason than to be able to obtain a manual and/or parts diagram.

I still am not sure, since I don't have the machine in front of me, but I believe it's a 137.216160, which is a 16" single speed saw with the pear shaped table. It doesn't seem to have any bearings or bushings, and the parallel arms appear to just pivot on a hex socket head cap bolt (upper and lower). If that is the case, then most likely the arms are worn where they pivot on the bolts, allowing them to move laterally a bit. You might be able to shim them to remove some of that movement, but the proper fix would be to replace the arms (and possibly the bolts as well) if that is indeed the case.

But all of this is just a guess at this point. In order to determine what is going on, you will need to disassemble the machine and examine the arms and bolts to see what and where the slop is coming from.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm not amazed about not knowing the number, as I can hardly remember my own phone number LOL. I've had it for about 4 years, and while I do have a manual for it, I'm currently remodeling my shop, so the manual is carefully placed somewhere where I would remember where it was… That didn't work, it's lost  Thank you for the number! That's the one. I discovered what looked like the lack of bearings when I disassembled it part way about 1 hour ago.

Thanks again!


----------

